# Please tell me I'm not screwed. 1.4L Turbo Oil Leak



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

Notice, the hose in picture 3 of 5 is the one that I believe is leaking.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm going to ask a stupid question, but when you changed the o-ring on the oil filter did you remove the old one and get the new one seated correctly?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup -J, you got a shoutout!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking at this from a phone, so forgive me if I'm missing something in the pictures. I think the one you're showing - and actually, most hoses in that area - are coolant hoses. From the radiator, to the turbo, to the heater core, etc. 

That fat one, right?








Everything water pump related is on the belt side of the engine - so I doubt anything was touched by the shop in that area. 

There may be something from the head - a cam seal or cam sensor - that is spraying oil out under pressure all over that area of the car. I think Robby made a post last week about leaking cam sensors on the 1.4T engine. 

As far as being low on oil - I don't think it would have harmed anything; there was still plenty in the sump for the important stuff down low, though lifters may have been a little noisy.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Overhead cam !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lifters ?

Cam position sensor .

Nah yer not screwed , looks a bit oily though .


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Looking at this from a phone, so forgive me if I'm missing something in the pictures. I think the one you're showing - and actually, most hoses in that area - are coolant hoses. From the radiator, to the turbo, to the heater core, etc.
> 
> That fat one, right?
> View attachment 111009
> ...


Not that one. The one behind the filter, below the big fat one, lol I sound so dingy. Should be a GM part number 95 226 856 (if I'm not mistaken). Find it yet?

And yes to whom asked me about the O ring. I changed it properly. I'm dumb, but not that dumb. 

I checked the warranty info. If I read it correctly, all hoses to the engine that supply oil should be covered, so blood pressure went down a bit. I suppose this may have something to do with my occasionally pushing the turbo. I've really got to stop racing Priuses.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, didn't think it'd be that easy. 

The lower one down there is the heater core hose - so it looks like the oils spraying from the sensor you showed in your other picture and conveniently landing right there.



brian v said:


> Overhead cam !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lifters ?


"Hydraulic lash adjusters" are a stupid name. So yes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As stated, unlikely there is any engine damage.
You don't indicate the oil pressure lamp ever came on.....a good thing.....so, even if a quart or more low the oil pickup was immersed so lubrication needs were being met.

You could just top it off and if the dealer is less than ten miles or so away you could drive ot there.
Upon startup, observe the engine while idling and as long as there is no oil pouring out of anywhere, just drive it in.
The photos are inconclusive.....this one is going to reguire degreasing and then seeing where the leak really is.......right now, due to it being thrown all over the drivers side of the engine and trans, can't really pinpoint accuratly.

Post back with the findings please.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Have you checked your throttle body/charge pipe connection for a oil leak? Remove the pipe at throttle body and see what you find inside. Thats where im having a slight leak. Not loosing as much as you are though


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Let us know what the diagnosis is on this. I just don't get it with GM not providing a low oil level lamp. My new car has one (BMW), my wife's previous car(2000 Olds Intrigue) had one. My 1988 Alfa Romeo has one.


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Let us know what the diagnosis is on this. I just don't get it with GM not providing a low oil level lamp. My new car has one (BMW), my wife's previous car(2000 Olds Intrigue) had one. My 1988 Alfa Romeo has one.


I don't understand that either. All that technology, and you can't put those sensors? Like I said, water pump had to be replaced because it was leaking coolant. I never knew it was out of coolant because there isn't a sensor for that. Happen to find out before any bad crap happened. Same thing with this massive oil leak. I valet park cars, and these older ones have those sensors. Grandma's 04 trailblazer at least had a low pressure light. 

Had it towed to dealer. Keep your fingers crossed that the power-train warranty covers it. Just spent like $700 on new Yokahoma low roll resistance tires... I'm broke from that.

Girls have man-problems. Guys have car-problem. My boo is in the hospital.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Just for the record. You are a guy and you named your car boo?


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

............ring, ring,.......sound of a phone ringing tomorrow around noon time -------"hello, is this Butt Dragger?" "Yes, this is Butt Dragger, who's calling?" This is The Screw from Buckalew. "You are screwed."


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I never knew it was out of coolant because there isn't a sensor for that.


 - yep that too. Wife's Intrigue would pop up a picture of a radiator on the instrument panel for low coolant. The 2002 Mercedes Benz C230K had a low coolant light too - funny thing was if the washer fluid was low would light that low coolant light too. Which reminds me the Cruze does not have a low washer fluid light either!!!


----------



## GLORIA (Oct 19, 2016)

Could I get some help here please? I had my 2011 Cruze into the shop last week to have repairs done...They installed new thermostat with complete housing, plastic tube from top of housing to throttle plate and bleed cooling system. $ 500 Later and today there is smoke coming from under the hood. Here are some pics I took. Can anyone tell me whats going on and if it could of been something the shop had done? Please help, I hate spending more money on this car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GLORIA said:


> Could I get some help here please? I had my 2011 Cruze into the shop last week to have repairs done...They installed new thermostat with complete housing, plastic tube from top of housing to throttle plate and bleed cooling system. $ 500 Later and today there is smoke coming from under the hood. Here are some pics I took. Can anyone tell me whats going on and if it could of been something the shop had done? Please help, I hate spending more money on this car.
> View attachment 209082
> View attachment 209090
> View attachment 209098
> ...


I see oil leaking and I swear I see the edge of the oil filter 'O'ring showing......My first thought is the oil filter housing is assembled without the 'O' ring properly seated.
There have been engine fires caused by this very mis assemby.....I'm inclined to recommend towing it to the dealer if they did the change or to whomever was servicing the oil filter.

Also, be aware the car may be VERY low on oil.

Rob


----------



## cruzerVova (Jul 19, 2015)

Definitely check the fluid levels. Was this area cleaned when the repairs were done? If not, the smoke (steam?) could be caused by existing fluids evaporating.


----------



## BMM (Sep 19, 2019)

GLORIA said:


> Could I get some help here please? I had my 2011 Cruze into the shop last week to have repairs done...They installed new thermostat with complete housing, plastic tube from top of housing to throttle plate and bleed cooling system. $ 500 Later and today there is smoke coming from under the hood. Here are some pics I took. Can anyone tell me whats going on and if it could of been something the shop had done? Please help, I hate spending more money on this car.
> View attachment 209082
> View attachment 209090
> View attachment 209098
> ...


----------



## BMM (Sep 19, 2019)

What was the outcome? My car is doing the same thing.


----------



## Thecruzesucks (Dec 11, 2019)

BMM said:


> What was the outcome? My car is doing the same thing.


Glorias issue is 100% the two seals on the oil cooler. One is an oring and the other sits on the face of the cooler. Real easy fix, cat has to be removed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thecruzesucks said:


> Glorias issue is 100% the two seals on the oil cooler. One is an oring and the other sits on the face of the cooler. Real easy fix, cat has to be removed.


Welcome Aboard!

Do you have any pictures? If so maybe you could do a write-up on how to repair it. How-To: Write a Tutorial

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here

Remember to vote:

Spring 2021 MOTM Voting Thread
Spring 2021 COTM Voting Thread

and then consider running for either or both in the next run!


----------



## Shortty2730 (Jun 26, 2021)

Looks to me like the turbo oil return line


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shortty2730 said:


> Looks to me like the turbo oil return line


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here

Remember to vote:

Spring 2021 MOTM Voting Thread
Spring 2021 COTM Voting Thread

and then consider running for either or both in the next run!


----------

